# Cape Vape Festival



## ddk1979 (1/2/17)

Just read this thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-vape-festival.t33757/

Anyone know who is running/organizing this ???
Also, the R100 entry fee seems to be a bit too steep.

.


----------



## Anneries (1/2/17)

ddk1979 said:


> R100 entry fee seems to be a bit too steep.



It does, depending on whats inside the "gift bag". 

Quote from their facebook page: "Yaseen Bravopix R100 plus free gift bag"

unless it is like the gift bag they give at the SA Cheese festival, an empty gift bag that you have to fill yourself...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/17)

Anneries said:


> It does, depending on whats inside the "gift bag".
> 
> Quote from their facebook page: "Yaseen Bravopix R100 plus free gift bag"
> 
> unless it is like the gift bag they give at the SA Cheese festival, an empty gift bag that you have to fill yourself...


Almost certainly empty, I prefer getting mine from Vapers Corner...usually contains something that I want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Coldcat (1/2/17)

Likely loads of good specials on products though, and the experience of it all. R100 isn't actually much if you think about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/2/17)

Considering costs involved to organise such an event I would presume the R100 entry fee is to accommodate and recover some of the initial capital layout as well as fund the gift bags. Looking at Vapecon, ticket prices were R70 at the door and we all know CTICC is not cheap so I recon the price is reasonable. There are quite a few Vendors that are going to be there from all around the country as well as a few internationals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/2/17)

Prices at these events are usually great, so will definitely be going,
Still interested to find out who is organizing the event though.

.


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Prices at these events are usually great, so will definitely be going,
> Still interested to find out who is organizing the event though.
> 
> .


When the cul-de-sac says FaceBook I usually hit a blank and turn around, but its probably someone who has discovered how easily vapers part with their money for glass bottles and little blue screwdrivers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (2/2/17)

Hiring CTICC is not cheap - whoever is organizing this is serious about what they're doing. 

It's just odd that they don't appear to have done some market research and posted something here. Unless there's some clash of interests re Vape Con??

Maybe some of our local vendors who are going could shed some light? @DizZa @BaD Mountain @Imperator

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang (2/2/17)

Uncles @Rob Fisher and @Silver was admin contacted in any way about this? Not asking in a bad way! I will definitely be there would just have been cool if ecigssa had a stand or was part of it somehow. The more exposure for ecigssa and the vape community will be cool

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

wiesbang said:


> Uncles @Rob Fisher and @Silver was admin contacted in any way about this? Not asking in a bad way! I will definitely be there would just have been cool if ecigssa had a stand or was part of it somehow. The more exposure for ecigssa and the vape community will be cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



No we weren't contacted @wiesbang
I am not sure who is organising the event 

I hope it goes well and that the cape town based vapers have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (2/2/17)

This event is organized by Andre Van Biljon, anyone in need to contact him can send me a pm and I will gladly point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (2/2/17)

DizZa said:


> This event is organized by Andre Van Biljon, anyone in need to contact him can send me a pm and I will gladly point you in the right direction.



The Foggas Vape Lounge guy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (2/2/17)

Cespian said:


> The Foggas Vape Lounge guy?



I believe so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator (2/2/17)

Not sure on all the details (my fault) but have spoken to him a few times about it and he is definitely putting in a lot of time and effort into the event. 

I'll try get some info as to the goodiebags soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/17)

Thanks for the info folks.
Me be thinkin' that we just gonna get an aerated bag.

.


----------

